# what do you take for pain?



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

well i had vicodin and that was pretty good, but they won't give me anymore. gave me ultram -- bad news. gave me severe headaches and now they're trying ultracet only i'm afraid to take it. will arthritis strength tylenol or something work. what do you recommend??? boy am i sore, i leaned against a door jam at work and went oh boy, that hurt. i mean deep down bone achy type. hubby does not understand at all. no sympathy nothing. says it's all in my head, just wanting attention, being really horsey about it. caught me reading fibro book and said oh another illness, since you're ibs is settled is this a new one, adn went on and on. so i don't say anything at all and try to go on like nothing is wrong. what do you do when you have no place and i mean no place to go, no friends, no home support, certainly not at work. HELPPPPPPPP


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Genny. Take a look at this thread about pain medications: http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...ic;f=9;t=001219 Maybe you could give your husband some information on Fibromyalgia which explains that it is a real illness, it's not 'all in your head' and what the symptoms are, and what impact this has on your functional capacity and quality of life. What do you think? Here is 'A letter to the people who do not have Fibromyalgia' which starcatcher posted on this forum: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=9;t=001235 Your husband should read it! You might also like to show him some medical 'scientific' information on Fibromyalgia to help him understand, such as*The Scientific Basis for Understanding Pain in Fibromyalgia * by Robert Bennett MD, FRCP http://www.myalgia.com/Scientific%20basis.htm


> quote:*Clincal Features*PainThe core symptom of the FM syndrome is chronic widespread painï¿½Fatigue Easy fatigability from physical exertion, mental exertion and psychological stressors are typical of fibromyalgia. The etiology of fatigue in fibromyalgia is multifaceted and is thought to include non-restorative sleep, deconditioning, depression, poor coping mechanisms and secondary endocrine dysfunction involving the hypothalamic pituitary adrenal axis and growth hormone deficiencyï¿½Disordered sleep Fibromyalgia patients invariably report disturbed sleep ï¿½*Pathogenesis *Fibromyalgia articles commonly begin with the admonition that "the cause of fibromyalgia is not known". This assertion is no longer justified. Impressive advances have been made in understanding the neurobiology of chronic pain. As fibromyalgia is now considered part of the spectrum of chronic pain, these advances are relevant to understanding pain in fibromyalgia patientsï¿½*Central Pain Mechanisms *There are several lines of evidence to suggest that the pain experience of fibromyalgia patients is in part the result of disordered sensory processing at a central level.ï¿½*Management* The current treatment modalities for fibromyalgia seldom lead to long term relief. Basically the current management philosophy is to help the patient constructively adapt to an existence plagued by pain, fatigue and other symptoms


Best wishes,


----------



## Angie01 (Aug 8, 2002)

I take tylenol artheritis, it sometimes takes the edge off. I was taking vicodin untill my sleep apnea was discovered, then the doc wouldn't give me any more. told me to take the tylenol. What I don't understand is how I can live in pain like this, I don't think my doc ever took my complaints seriously, I am waiting for my husbands insurance to cover me, and I am going to find someone who can help me. I am sorry about your husband, mine is very helpfull and kind, but he gets upset and frusterated sometimes too. It must be hard living with me sometimes. I am here if you ever just need someone to talk to.


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

Genny,Sorry you are having a rough time. I do take the ultram and ultracette for pain. It is a codiene dirivative so it can cause the headaches. I take my ultram with 2 excedrin. The ultracette (lower dose) doesn't give me a headache though.I have been looking for a support group here in the Dallas/Fort Worth area, but haven't found anything yet. It must be the twilight zone. I have the same husband, the same unsupportive work environment...just pain.Paige


----------

